# TYPE of food!



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What do you feed...?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I do kibble and barf,for both my dogs.


----------



## PerfectlyGolden (Apr 23, 2007)

wet food.ol'roy


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

PerfectlyGolden said:


> wet food.ol'roy


Sorry what is "wet food"?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I need multiple choice  I feed my new puppy the breeder's kibble (Purina One) as per her request and to avoid upset tummy in the baby. I also give him a little bit of canned mixed in. He also does get bits of raw for treats.

My old Whippet is currently eating anything the puppy doesn't finish!  He is usually primary fed raw.

Starlite is on kibble now, top of the line, and some raw. 

Keira is currently eating kibble I bought until it's gone (very top of line, again) and will be put entirely onto raw when it's gone. Courtney has decided she wants her to go all raw, though she wanted her on kibble at first- she's changed her mind.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Raw food (BARF diet).


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I mix Timberwolf Organics kibble withThe Honest Kitchen's Dehydrated raw...but am investigating a premade raw diet from a local person who makes it herself. It comes frozen in tubes.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

BTW I feed kibbles + 2 apple a day (if small) half (if big).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dry and canned.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I also couldn't pick just one. Mine get Purina One (senior for KayCee and weight control for Honey), but also in the morning they get a little yogurt and somtimes some baby food mixed in, and at night they get 1 1/2 cups of the dry mixed with 1 cup of the chicken stew i make for them. So, they are a mixture of dry kibble and home cooked.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kirby gets Canidae as his main food. He gets some people food from us and an egg about every other day along with fruit and veggies as treats.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Raw Diet around here for meals and they get all sorts of stuff when we're training.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Dry kibble.  (Canidae)


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance, the duck and potato dry formula. This is the best food he's ever been on because he has consistent firm stools and no more stomach problems.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

After a Naturapath consult I recently started Hudson and Asha on raw diet chicken, pork or lamb mince and raw veggies,(whizzed in the blender)( raw egg occasionally, cottage cheese and natural yogurt, mixed in ) raw chicken necks, raw chicken wings, /Organic dry food/ Omega 3 and 6. They love there new diet and Hudson is not so finnicky as he used to be and is eating much better.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dry here... Canidae/ Innova with fruits and veggies added both meals....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Dry Canidae & Innova.......and canned Merrick, Canidae, Innova & Nature's Variety

I just gave Charlie the canned Wingaling with the bones in....freaked me out a little and of course I mashed the bones to make sure he wouldn't choke......He LOVED it....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When people say they feed raw, do they mean also the fruits and vegetables are raw?


----------



## brennaman (Apr 25, 2007)

Iams puppy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Van Patton's Salmon & sweet potato dry kibble - allergy formula


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Canidae dry, to which I add chicken, carrots, and sometimes eggs. Also apples or other vegies I have on hand.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell gets dry kibble mixed with yogurt in the morning and homemade chicken stew or something similiar for dinner.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Precise*

I haven't heard of any problems with this.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Solid Gold "Barking at the Moon". Hali had severe allergies develop at 5 yrs after being fed the same food (Iams Large breed) with no problem prior. Her stomach broke out with weepy sores and the hair fell out. After switching to Solid Gold, all is well now. Have to admit I was too lazy to want to try the elimination diet. Guess I got lucky.............:crossfing


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy now eats:

Canidae All Life Stages (recent changeover)
Natural Balance Dog Food Rolls (Lamb & Beef) grated over his food

Also regularly gets: Home cooked meats/stews, etc., carrots, green beans, apples, misc fruits & vegs.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Roxy eats Orijen, grain free Denise


----------



## jrue1985 (Jun 1, 2007)

My Mason gets one cup of Fromm Family Foods kibble for breakfast, and another cup for dinner at 4 pm. My Beemer (pomeranian) gets 25 kibble of the fromm, and one small scoop of Natural Balance (shaved) for breakfast, then 2 small scoops of the NB for dinner. They both get Old Mother Hubbard treats in between.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

*2009 update please!*

Well it's been a while since this poll was created. And from reading "food" related topics" I still sence that RAW FEED is what is preferred.

Please kindly vote if you haven't already. It would be nice to know.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Riccur (May 8, 2009)

I use to try and give most of the scraps to the dog if I could. I tried to be careful though, just so that I wasn't feeding the dog something that was good for him. It is sort of risky by feeding your dog scraps, but very useful and make sure the dog is accustomed to the scraps.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Innova dry and from time to time I buy canned to mix. Sometimes I top off the dry with cottage cheese,yogurt,chicken and veggies,eggs etc..


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I feed just about everything Raw, Kibble, and Canned. But mainly Kibble. I rotate food, my dog seems to get bored, eating the same food every day for a while.


----------



## isgullaskur (May 29, 2009)

Askur (my Golden) and Frosti (my white miniature Schnauzer) both get Orijen kibbles and 1-2 a week fresh dog food (produced here in Iceland you buy it frozen).

Guðbjörg


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

Mine get dry food for brekkie because its easier to transport to work.
Then for tea they get canned food with terrier meal and leftovers from the humans dinner. 
I asked my vet about raw chicken and did not advise it because of salmonella in the meat. 
The dogs seem fine on this diet with good stools and loads of energy.:


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Dry Kibble grain free Orijen


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

I feed the "prey mode" raw diet. They get no veggies or fruit ever.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I feed mine kibble and all kinds of veggies and fruits.

I just talked to my vet about the raw diet and she is completely against it, even the raw beef bones are a no, she said she seen to many bad things to recommend the raw diet!


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> I feed mine kibble and all kinds of veggies and fruits.
> 
> I just talked to my vet about the raw diet and she is completely against it, even the raw beef bones are a no, she said she seen to many bad things to recommend the raw diet!


This is a standard response from vets. You might ask her what bad things have happened and see if she can actually give you a decent reply. 
Veggies and fruit do nothing but add weight to a dog. 

There are only a few times that I give veggies to a dog. 
The first is if the dog is very obese, then I recommend frozen whole green beans to help the dog not feel so hungry.

Another time I will give veggies to dogs is if the dog has the runs, or is constipated. I then will give a large spoonful of plain canned pumpkin to regulate the stool. 
Other than that I don't see a need for veggies. 

The problem with giving fruits is the sugar content. The sugar will decay the dogs teeth and cause cavities. 

In the dog the digestion begins in the stomach. The dogs saliva is used for only one thing, to makes the food go down the throat to the stomach. 

In humans the saliva helps to protect the teeth from getting decay and actually start digesting the food.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie g. and Maggie here

I feed a whole prey model raw diet. Meat,Offal,raw MEATY bones .No ground food,no vegs,no fruit,no grains.No supplements except wild liquid salmon oil (Timberwolf brand ) Lots of game meat.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Wellness Super5Mix with a heaping tablespoon of canned meat/gel tab of salmon oil. I also add about 1/2 cup warm water and occassionally add raw veggies - beans, carrots, lettuce

My guys also get marrow bones on a regular basis.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> When people say they feed raw, do they mean also the fruits and vegetables are raw?


Dogs cannot digest whole veggies and fruits properly, so these need to be either lightly cooked or blended. I use a high powered Vita-Mix to basically pulverize the raw veggies and occasional fruit my dogs are fed .. I chose this method to retain the most enzymes and such.

Many who feed raw do not use any fruits or veggies at all; some add supplements while others can come fairly close to the whole prey model. I used to not feed veggies but like their energy and coats even more with some daily vegetables added.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

It's interesting what is being said about fruit and veggies. 
In late summer my 2 will help themselves to blackberries in the park and cherry tomatoes in the back garden. They started doing this with no encouragement from humans.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Origen kibble--no grains, 70/30 protein to carbs.


----------



## Cody's pet (Jun 3, 2009)

Frankenprey. My dog loves it!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Aug 2, 2007)

Baxter's on a rotation of grain free kibble with wet food (in his kongs, frozen) and raw bones for variety. 

Some of his kibble:
Wellness CORE
Wellness CORE Ocean
Nature's Variety Instint (whatever formulas I can find)
Evo Red Bites

We might try one of the TOTW formulas next.


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Our Golden puppy eats Wellness Large Breed Puppy kibble and our boxer eats Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish formula because she has a grain allergy.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Origen kibble. No grains. No preservatives. No antibiotics or hormones.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

They get kibble, but I soak it until it is fully expanded and then nuke it to warm up their meal.


----------

